# Getting two platies for my 10 gallon, quick question



## vseth96 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have 6 neon tetras already, will the platies show aggression towards them? And i've heard that two males may show aggression towards one another, should i get two females? Thanks!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

No, they won't bother the neon tetras. If you get 2 male platys you may see some aggressions.


----------



## vseth96 (Feb 16, 2015)

Alright thanks. I was also thinking of getting a black kuhli loach, cory catfish, or otto catfish. Are any of these a good idea? And what if I decide to get two male velvet wag swordtails instead of platies? Will there be any aggression there?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Khuli loach, Cory cats, and otto cats do best in groups of 3 - 5 with 5 being the best number together. Two male swordtails will still show aggressions. For a 10 gallon tank, it's a safe bet to house 1 live-bearer (platys, swordtails, mollies) per tank.

Here's a link regarding swordtails:

http://fish-etc.com/fish/live-bearers/swordtails


----------



## vseth96 (Feb 16, 2015)

Alright, so i might skip the platies and swordtails. What other colorful fish could be kept peacefully with 6 neon tetras? Sorry for all the random questions and thanks!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Gouramis, German Blue Ram (only one), Green Tiger Barbs (3-5) to name a few...


----------



## vseth96 (Feb 16, 2015)

I think I'm going to get one swordtail. Would those fish work with it? Would the bioload go over with these two, the neon tetras, and maybe a bottom feeder? In a 10 gallon


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Ice said:


> Gouramis, German Blue Ram (only one), Green Tiger Barbs (3-5) to name a few...


None of those are suitable for a 10 gallon & neither are swordtails, particularly the males.
In a 10 gallon you could have chili rasboras, or ember tetras, if you didn't have neons then sparkling gourami would be another option


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i dont think you should get a sword tail cuz they grow to about 3 inches or in some cases up to 5 inches long.you should stick with small fish.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

CoryDee - 

I had a German Blue Ram with 5 Neon tetras and 3 Corycats in my 10 gallon for about 1 1/2 years.

The Ram was an awesome fish and have tons of personalities. Almost dog-like when comes feeding time.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

you wanna talk about a fish with personality,then talk about oscars.they will become more behaved that your dog.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Ice said:


> CoryDee -
> 
> I had a German Blue Ram with 5 Neon tetras and 3 Corycats in my 10 gallon for about 1 1/2 years.
> 
> The Ram was an awesome fish and have tons of personalities. Almost dog-like when comes feeding time.


Were they moved to a larger tank after the 1 1/2 years, do you still have the corys?


----------

